# Sharing my Studio One templates



## al_net77 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi to you all, Studio One users!

I decided to share my templates, hoping this could help someone to speedup the work. They are both song templates (to use when creating a new song) and Track Templates (to use in an opened song).
For Track Templates how-to look here: Track Templates

To get them: *--> Cloud link <--*

They are divided by developer. At now you have:

*Spitfire*
BBC SO v1.0 (Full + Hybrid)
BHCT v1.0
SCS v1.0
SSO v1.1 (SSS, SSB, SSW, Spitfire Percussions, Spitfire Harps, Spitfire Grand Piano)

*Cinesamples*
Cinesimphony v1.2 (CineStrings CORE, CineStrings SOLO, CineStrings RUNS, CineBrass CORE + PRO, CineBrass Sonore, CineBrass Descant Horn, CineWinds CORE + PRO, CineHarps, CinePerc)

*Orchestral Tool*
MA1 S mult art v1.0 (Ark 1 Sine multi articulation)
MA2 K sing art v1.0 (Ark 2 Kontakt single articulation)
MA2 K mult art v1.0 (Ark 2 Kontakt multi articulation)


*8Dio*
Insolidus v1.0
Lacrimosa v1.0
Requiem Pro v1.0

Here some crucial points:

*Disabled tracks:*
All templates are saved with disabled tracks, so loading is fast. You can enable only an instrument or a whole folder using the right click menu -> Enable function. In my SO I have set up a shortcut for the Enable/Disable command, for convenience.

*Routing & FX:*
All sections are grouped in busses (so one bus for Strings, one for Brass, so on...). In some templates there are additional busses for the instruments, i.e. when you have different articulations splitted in more than an instance.
All instrument busses are routed to the corresponding section bus.
There are some pre-routed sends for each section. The standard is:
- Reverb
- Rev <section>
- FX 1
- FX 2

"Reverb" is a common send FX that you can use to "glue" all sections. Useful if you need a bit of tail on not-dry libs.
"Rev <section>" is a send FX dedicated to a section (i.e. "Rev Strings"). Useful if you need something different from brass to WW.
"FX 1" and "FX 2" are generic FX sends.

*NOTE*: all sends are disabled in templates! You need to enable them in the mixer to use them.

*Console views:*
There are some pre-configured console views in the templates. Usually you get:
- ~All tracks <- to show all tracks, usually the default view
- <section> <- to show i.e. only strings or brass
- <section> Bus & FX <- to show only busses and FX related to strings, or WW.
- Bus & FX <- no intruments, only busses. Good for mixing.

Note that the console view switching is a bit buggy (I'm on SO 4.6.2); if you are missing some instruments revert the view to "~All Tracks".

In some dirs I have some txt notes, please read them. Sometimes they are related to RAM usage, sometimes to funcional things (i.e. the Cinesimphony v1.0.txt).

EDIT: all Kontakt-based templates are with Kontakt 6!

Happy composing!


----------



## devonmyles (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you very much for the BHCT.
I recently purchased at the 40% off and was just about to get stuck in with putting a template together.

Very much appreciated!!


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 4, 2020)

devonmyles said:


> Very much appreciated!!



You are welcome.


----------



## THW (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you! I’m excited to see your templates. For some reason, I’ve been unsuccessful in getting a keyboard shortcut to work to enable/disable track. What are your shortcuts? I assume you highlight the disabled track and use whatever your assigned command is, right?

Additionally, I’ve found frustrating that when I do right click and enable an instrument, I then need to click again in the arranger window In order to play it or use transport controls (e.g. press space bar to play). Have you encountered this? Do you know if it’s a setting I could configure so that I’m automatically in the arranger on enabling track?


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 4, 2020)

For the shortcut, it's a little tricky: go to "Studio One -> Keyboard Shortcuts", then in the search box type "disable". The command is Track -> Disable, both for enable and disable. I assigned the backslash.

For the arranger, I did not remember this behavior, maybe it is related to the mouse use while the shortcut does not lose the focus?


----------



## THW (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you! I assigned the backslash and it works! 

I'm really impressed with the Cinesamples template, this is great!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2020)

@al_net77 Brilliant thanks mate


----------



## PatrickS (Jun 4, 2020)

Really great effort and very well done.


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks to all. I forgot some specs, first of all that all template that are Kontakt-based are setted up with Kontakt 6, and that they are all done under Win10. I have no chance to test them under OsX :/


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2020)

Submit your BBCSO one here






Templates — THE PAGE







www.spitfireaudiothepage.com


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 6, 2020)

There is no way to directly submit to The Page, you can only tag with #oneorchestra.
Easy for Soundcloud or Youtube, but not for cloud links :/


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2020)

al_net77 said:


> There is no way to directly submit to The Page, you can only tag with #oneorchestra.
> Easy for Soundcloud or Youtube, but not for cloud links :/



Just email spitfire...We need studio one templates!


----------



## puremusic (Jun 6, 2020)

Oh this is very nice, thank you! I like this SSO template a lot!


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 7, 2020)

Just added Metropolis Ark 2 to the list. It is a single articulation version (1 artic x row), since Capsule does not allow more than 12 articulations, and some instruments has up to 14 artics...

Why Ark2 first? Because Ark1 has Kontakt + Sine version, so more time is needed 

Edit: added the multi artic too


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 7, 2020)

Added Ark 1 with Sine.


----------



## cedricm (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,
A. Is disabling tracks enough, or would there be any advantage to disable the virtual instrument too?

B. In my templates, I'm aiming for using the least possible instances of Kontakt for optimization purposes.

One of the downside is that when I enable a track, a few are enabled back at the same time, which takes a few seconds more than just one single track. I can live with it since often, if you want the one track, you want the others.

Are you using one Kontakt/Play/Whatever player instance per track ? Even if it's a single articulation per track?
Any hard facts on memory usage and cpu usage of 1 track per Kontakt instance vs many tracks per Kontakt instance ?

C. A kontakt instance can have up to 64 instruments. After the 16th, midi channel is B1, after the 32th is is C1 and so forth.
But I couldn't find a way to make it work with Studio One: it seems an instrument track is limited to 16 Midi channels, since there is no possibility to choose A, B, C and so forth.
Am I correct or is there a way?
Would you recommend to never add more than 16 instruments per Kontakt instance?


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 14, 2020)

A. If the track you disable does not have a VST associated (i.e. a simple MIDI data line) you won't get benefits from disable it in RAM usage, but only if you are having performance issues.

B. My templates are made on this logic:
- Multi artic templates: one Kontakt for "family" (shorts, sustains, trills....). So you can get 3 or more Kontakt instances for instrument.
- Single artic templates: one Kontakt filled at max but with some logic division. So you get less Kontakt instances, but much more MIDI tracks (and SO does not handle it smoothly)

C. You can't use the B, C and D ports easily. Maybe with some trick? I don't know. AFAIK one way is to use VEPRO.

(Edit: not sure on VEPRO, too...)


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 14, 2020)

P.S.: added some 8Dio templates


----------



## Snarf (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey, fellow Studio One user here! I don't have these libraries but it was interesting nonetheless to see how other people set up their templates 

One question: in the SSO template for instance, why do you separate the legato patch(es) from the keyswitch patches (core & decorative) into their own folders?

I always oranize my template as follows:

Orchestral Section Folder
|--Instrument Folder
|-----Legato patch
|-----Keyswitch patch
|-----(Anything else)

I generally find more folders to be more of a hassle (opening, closing, visual clutter) so I was wondering whether you have a particular reason for organizing them like this:

Orchestral Section Folder
|--Instrument Folder
|-----Legato Folder
|--------Legato patch 1
|--------(Legato patch 2)
|-----Keyswitch Folder
|--------Core articulations
|--------Decorative articulations

Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 14, 2020)

I think it is a simple mental order... But thinking about it this could be an optimization, since in SO folders ARE tracks and too many tracks are inefficent...

I will give a try


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 14, 2020)

I uploaded the v1.1 of SSO tempates and track template removing the folders used to separate Legato from Extended, as pointed by Snarf. Cinesymphony and BBCSO were without separation, so it is correct to keep the uniformity 

Will correct SCS later.


----------



## cedricm (Jun 16, 2020)

In his mega template for Spitfire BBC SO Pro, Christian Henson divides articulations in Shorts, Longs and potentially 2 other groups C/D. One could be for FX (trills, ...)

These 4 subgroups are sent to 4 distinct busses.

This is based on the assumption that generally, a mixer would want to mix the Shorts in the same way, the longs in the same way, etc.

Of course, this makes for a particularly complex template.
See






See also Trevor Morris




I'm looking forward to watching a future video where he discusses the routing in his template.


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 16, 2020)

Since I have no access to Logic, I did not have the Christian's template under hands, but I would be glad to uniform the template to Henson' one.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 20, 2020)

Just updated the Cinesamples template with Cinestrings Solo.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 20, 2020)

BTW, In the next days I hope to start a SO5 template for Cinesamples with keyswitches.
I'm also looking to simplify this, with less Kontakt instances.


----------



## starise (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks! Much appreciated.

Just curious. Will you upload to Presonus cloud? Lots of other there will check it out.


----------



## al_net77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Never thought about that, will check it.

Thanks!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for these! Now if only there was BBCSO Pro key switches on Exchange...


----------

